# Selling My 2010 Outback 300Bh



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade to a motorhome and wanting to sell my 2010 Outback 300BH. Trailer is in great shape. Just picked it up from storage this week.

Make me an offer.


----------

